# Finally got my Wedding Dress...updated with pics.....UPDATED AGAIN xx



## Mrs Liamxxs

AND ITS A GREAT BIG FAT FAKE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:





so im sat here waiting for the 'i told you so' xx


----------



## Miss_d

omg whats up with it? where did you get it?


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

i bought from a 'reputable seller' on ebay, i did all my research on the seller before buying from them, i picked up from my dads about an hour ago to find it tightly wrapped up in plastic parcel bags, it is made from the exact same material my DUVET COVER is made of (but my bedding is of better quality) but it is supposwed to be satin it is supposed have diamantes and pearls on but instead has CLEAR BEADS AND SILVER SEQUINS and one of the gather up details has come off at the bottom as they have only been GLUED ON!!!!!! 

if you do buy yours online DO NOT buy from congcongdress and they are a big massive fraudster xx


----------



## slb80

Awww hun, so sorry :( I am worried to death mine is going to be bad. What are you going to do?


----------



## divershona

so sorry hun, hope you can get your money back from them and get a really nice dress!


----------



## Miss_d

omg poor you, see if they will let you return it and get your money back and leave negative feedback saying it wasnt as described! x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

well i have tried it on (am sat ere in it) and it doesnt actually look as badas i first thought xx


----------



## Miss_d

can we see pics x


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

will try and get some on as soon as xx


----------



## Charlotte-j

:hugs:


----------



## booflebump

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

Here it is, sorry they are'nt great pictures but im shaking a fair bit due to being a bit ill at the minute hence the reason i havent takien any of me wearing it, but it really does look a hell of alot better on that what it looks in the pics xx
 



Attached Files:







100_0846.jpg
File size: 23.9 KB
Views: 73









100_0847.jpg
File size: 30.4 KB
Views: 79









100_0848.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 75


----------



## honeybee2

oh my goodness, Im so sorry hun. It looks terrible. I know that not what you want to hear right now but you poor thing. Get your money back, go to monsoon or BHS or even littlewoods- even Very have wedding gowns now!


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

when im felling alot better and not looking as cack as i do at the minute i will try and get a pic what it looks like when im wearing it xx


----------



## booflebump

It might look better on, but remember you are going to be photographed lots in it, so any flaw will show up x


----------



## honeybee2

ooo ye- it might look different on, they usually do. Good luck honey xxx


----------



## honeybee2

I do agree with boofs though- you dont want to regret your wedding dress you really need to love it and feel comfortable and confident in it. xxx


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

luckily for me one of my best freinds mums does alot of habadashery (sp) so she is gonna sort out the few minor things for me xx


----------



## krissie1234uk

I saw some lovely dresses in a place called Boundary Mill in Colne, Lancashire for £80! I'd get my money back if I was you, you want to feel happy and not "make do" on your wedding day. If the work is shoddy it might not hold up well throughout the day. 
I'm so sorry, this post probably won't help much but I'd hate to think of someone not being happy with their dress on their big day xxx


----------



## twiggy56

Oh I feel terrible for you! No one's first reaction to their wedding dress should be 'My duvet cover is better quality' :nope:

Even if it looks 'alright' on, make sure you are honestly happy to have it as your one and only wedding dress hun...I really feel like I should be encouraging you and praising you for making the best out of a bad situation...but I just hate the thought of any bride not feeling 100% amazing and *special* on their big day...:hugs:

Sorry, I really hope you find a solution and most of all you're happy with what dress you decide to get married in :hugs:


----------



## Miss_d

i think you need to try the dress on and let let us see the pics its hard to tell. But i do thing first impressions always count, and it wasnt good.Oh i hope ur feeling better soon xx


----------



## Tiff

Oh hunny, my heart just sank for you when I read your OP. :cry: No one will say "I told you so" and if they do they should be swatted. :growlmad: You were given step by step pictures on the progress, how were you to know that it'd be like that?

I hope your Aunt can fix it to your liking. Otherwise I'd get your money back ASAP (do they do a satisfaction guaranteed?) and then maybe find a dress of the rack at a salon that you do love? I agree with Twigs, you *need *to feel beautiful and comfortable in it. If you don't, then don't do it! 

Massive, massive, massive hugs.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!!!

My dress has been sorted and it now absolutley PERFECT!!!!!!! :D i am now so in love it, i totally refused to take it off!!! i cant wait to till the day arrives so that i can wear it longer, when im feeling and looking better i will post pics of me wearing it xx


----------



## booflebump

Glad you got everything sorted out and you are happy with it lovely :hugs: xxx


----------



## slb80

Oh so fantastic. I can't wait to see you in it xx


----------



## Tiff

:wohoo: Wonderful!!!!!!!


----------



## twiggy56

Now THATS the words of a bride who feels amazing in her wedding dress....:happydance:

Glad you got it sorted hun, cant wait for the pics :hugs:


----------



## honeybee2

glad its sorted xxxxxx


----------



## Scamp

Glad you're happier with it now hun :hugs: :happydance: x


----------



## krissie1234uk

Yey! So glad you feel happier now :) x


----------



## honeybee2

we still need a pic!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tmr1234

Iam glad you got it sorted out and now you love it. It is a big shock when a dress comes and they are in the little clear bags which i still dont know how they get them in there. And they normly do look bad when they have not been stemed but the pic of the dress befor dosnt look bad when buying from them you should alway know that the dress wont be 100% but can be made better by a person that is good at doing them.


----------



## Mrs Liamxxs

sorry i havent posted anymore pics yet, its quite difficult at the minute as OH cant leave my side at present due migraines making me quite ill, will try and get them up as soon as i can xx


----------



## LesleyP

Looking forward to seeing some more pics of it - The dress I want also comes from China.


----------



## stardust599

I bet it looks fabulous hun, get it steamed and try it on and post pics - I want to see!!! It's hard to tell from the pictures but if you're happy with it it must be beautiful 

Mine is coming from China too xx


----------



## Tiff

Pics? :mrgreen: I am SO happy that it ended up working out for you in the end. :hugs:


----------



## NuKe

awww i just read this thread, im so pleased it worked out in the end! and u looked gorgeous in it!!


----------

